# Jordan's Frameless Revival (Kicker from the old BCA) *Seiryu Scape*



## JordanLee (Jan 27, 2014)

I remember being one of the younger guys on the old blue BCA forum and remember reading SeahorseFanatics crazy SW tanks, meeting up with 2wheelsx and Bien to buy/sell plants here and there. I must've been around 15 or so at the time and barely about to drive. When that happened my hobby of automobiles kicked in hard and I started to neglect my tanks after starting my studies at UBC. I remember starting an HC "grow op" as some members said when no one locally really had the stuff. Helped pay for school and other hobbies at the time before it was so easy to buy 1-2 grow Tropika plants like it is today. Finally starting to finish my degree and finally getting back into the scene and blown away by the difference in technology (woah LED really made it big) and ADA stuff is SO easy to acquire now. Over boxing day I picked up some things here and there to get it back up and running.

Going with UG for the first time as the only plant in the tank. Thought I'd try something different. Only have 1 pot as of now, will need some more definitely. It's a work in progress, now that I ship a lot of my parcels to Blaine, it's so easy to head over and pick up some of the harder stuff to find. Picked up the Seiryu rock from a member on PT and working on the rockwork still. Never used them before like this so its completely new to me. The light will be overbore but I'll be overloading the CO2 and dosing via the EI method from a DIY liquid kit from nilocg on PT. Wish me luck...

*Equipment: *

Hagen 31g Frameless
TekLite Elite 6x39W HOT5 (3 x Giessemann 6500K, 3 x 10,000k)
Eheim 2026
Aquamedic Reactor
10lb CO2 tank
Hydor 200W 5/8ths Inline heater
2 bags of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
14lbs of assorted Seiryu rock

*Livestock:*
Gtricularia graminifolia 
20+ Rummy nose TBD

Pictures:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great idea with the partitions to keep the slope! I'm going to have to try that out next time, depending on how it works for you. I didn't realize I had met you before...that must have been long ago! Welcome back!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Would love to have an update on this tank!


----------

